# TV doc series looking for expats



## mknightproducer

Hello,
I'm a television producer based in Toronto, Canada and we are currently in production for a network tv documentary series that explores driving and traffic in Mexico City. We are looking for expats who are living Mexico City and can share their driving and traffic experiences from Mexico City. We are looking for a wide range of stories from the hilarious to the harrowing. 
I'd love to hear from you. Please contact me at maria at propertelevision dot com. Thanks!


----------



## Isla Verde

mknightproducer said:


> Hello,
> I'm a television producer based in Toronto, Canada and we are currently in production for a network tv documentary series that explores driving and traffic in Mexico City. We are looking for expats who are living Mexico City and can share their driving and traffic experiences from Mexico City. We are looking for a wide range of stories from the hilarious to the harrowing.
> I'd love to hear from you. Please contact me at maria at propertelevision dot com. Thanks!


I live in Mexico City but don't drive here, so I can't help you with your documentary. However, I am curious as to why you'd want to shoot an entire documentary on this topic. There are so many more interesting stories to tell about life in Mexico City!


----------



## DNP

Traffic in Mexico City is an old story.


----------



## Isla Verde

DNP said:


> Traffic in Mexico City is an old story.


And an entire documentary series about it would grow old very quickly!


----------

